

Apple Announces iAd Mobile Advertising Platform - tlrobinson
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/08/apple-announces-iad-mobile-advertising-platform/

======
nexneo
They just filled the gap from TV ads(That you sometimes love to watch more
then Daily soap) to Textual Ads (That you only click by mistake)

